# How much do I have to wait?



## Språkliga Möten

I was at the library and I was about to print something, but there was already someone who uses the printer. I wanted to ask them how much time is left (or how many pages are left, whatever sounds natural in Finnish) before I get my turn (vuoro?).

"Kuinka paljon minä odota?"

What is the word for "It shouldn't take too long"?

"Se ei kestänyt kauaa?"


----------



## sakvaka

_Anteeksi, kestääkö Teillä* kauan, (kun mulla ois vähän kiire)?_

But unless I am in a hurry (as in this sentence), I wouldn't say anything. I think most Finns would just wait near him/her, maybe cough (or even pretend speaking on the phone and say aloud: "I'm not yet printing, I'm waiting till the computer gets vacant." (_En oo vielä, mä oottelen tässä, et tää kone vapautuu._)) and hope the person understand that others have their needs, too. 

And the answer you want to hear is: 

_Ei, ihan vaan pari minuuttia / ei kestä kauan, mä oon jo lopettelemassa_ / ...

_Kauan_ is an undeclinable adverb, its partitive form isn't used. However, hardly any Finns are aware of the rule.

______
* for many people, _teillä_, for kids and people considerably younger than you, _sulla _(spoken form of _sinulla_)


----------



## hui

> _Kauan_ is an undeclinable adverb, its partitive form isn't used. However, hardly any Finns are aware of the rule.


Unfortunately, the "language police" appears to have given in: http://www.google.fi/search?q=kauaa+site:kotus.fi/visk


----------



## sakvaka

hui said:


> Unfortunately...



You're right, that's the best word to describe the situation.

I am not surprised that it doesn't matter at all these days. But I'd just like to inform the general presence that some older (when I say old, I mean *ooold*), normative grammar books do disapprove of _kauaa_. 

However, it's just this very word, according to them. Other adverbs can be used in partial forms and it's even recommendable.


----------



## hui

> - - some older (when I say old, I mean *ooold*), normative grammar books do disapprove of _kauaa_.


Suomen kielen perussanakirja, 1990:* kauaa* pitää olla: kauan.


----------

